# já estaria inconsciente



## Mioche

Bom dia,

Ficaria muito contente se alguém me pudesse esclarecer por que razão, na frase seguinte, a locução em negrito está no *condicional*:

_E quando a equipa médica chegou ao local, às 10:16, oito minutos depois de ter sido dado o alerta, Paulo Gonçalves *já estaria inconsciente. *_

[hiperlink para a fonte]

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Interessante, porque eu diria: quando chegou... já estava..


----------



## Nonstar

Porque não se sabia se ele estava ou não inconsciente.


----------



## GabrielH

Bom dia,
eu usaria esse tempo no caso de uma dúvida em relação ao que eu digo.


----------



## Ari RT

Ou para significar que a informação que é apresentada veio de fonte terceira. Alguém disse ao jornalista que "quando o piloto foi alcançado, já estaria inconsciente". O jornalista não o afirma diretamente, caso no qual usaria o modo indicativo, mas refere uma fala de outrem. É o equivalente a dizer que "estava inconsciente, segundo quem me informou". Com essa construção, ele não precisa dizer quem informou.
- Segundo o poeta, o amor seria chama que arde sem se ver...
- Lúcifer estaria aprisionado no nono e mais profundo círculo dos infernos, conforme a topologia proposta por Dante na Divina Comédia.


----------



## machadinho

Mioche said:


> Ficaria muito contente se alguém me pudesse esclarecer por que razão, na frase seguinte, a locução em negrito está no *condicional*:


Não é condicional. É o *futuro do pretérito.* Até onde sei, não há condicional em português, há?


----------



## Carfer

Há, no português de Portugal, onde a nomenclatura continua a seguir, julgo que maioritariamente, a que é comum às línguas românicas. Essa também foi a nomenclatura brasileira até à segunda metade do século passado. Não sei se por cá já mudou também, mas é comum dizer '_condicional'_ e foi assim que também aprendi. Deixo para os gramáticos a discussão da justeza de uma e outra.


----------



## englishmania

Mioche said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ficaria muito contente se alguém me pudesse esclarecer por que razão, na frase seguinte, a locução em negrito está no *condicional*:
> 
> _E quando a equipa médica chegou ao local, às 10:16, oito minutos depois de ter sido dado o alerta, Paulo Gonçalves *já estaria inconsciente. *_
> 
> [hiperlink para a fonte]
> 
> Muito obrigado.



Notícia bem recente...

_Já estaria inconsciente_ é uma suposição, sem certeza. Além disso, é mais usado na escrita formal e jornalística. Significa que quando lá chegaram os  médicos, pensa-se que ele já tivesse passado para esse estado.

É comum também usar o futuro, por exemplo, quando falamos daquilo que poderá ter acontecido num crime, mas não podemos ter a certeza: _ A mulher terá sido .... _


----------



## englishmania

Sempre aprendi Condicional também. Não sei se há diferença dependendo dos contextos.. ou se são apenas designações diferentes para a mesma coisa.

Do Priberam...



> Em Portugal, [...]  condicional (ou futuro do pretérito na terminologia brasileira)





> O futuro do pretérito é um caso específico no âmbito dos verbos portugueses, porque a mesma forma verbal (terminação -ia, etc. acrescentada ao infinitivo dos verbos regulares — andaria) pode veicular uma ideia de tempo com sentido futuro, mas com foco no passado, em exemplos como em «Ao observar o espaço não podia imaginar o que ali se passaria pouco depois», e pode, igualmente, veicular uma ideia de hipótese, em exemplos como «Não sei o que faria se não estivesses presente». Esta duplicidade de sentido faz com que a designação da própria forma verbal seja encarada de formas distintas. *No Brasil*, regista-se a predominância da ideia de futuro com foco no passado, pelo que se dá à forma verbal, prioritariamente, a designação de «*futuro do pretérito*». Por seu lado, *em Portugal*, há uma preferência pela ideia de hipótese, atribuindo-se à forma verbal uma designação que é, simultaneamente, um modo verbal: *condicional*. Alguns dicionários de verbos e algumas páginas em linha (como, por exemplo, esta) destacam ou registam as duas possibilidades, ainda que dando relevo a uma delas.
> 
> Importa referir ainda que o verbo, quando veicula uma ideia de futuro com foco no passado, se situa ou aproxima, efectivamente, do modo indicativo, ao mesmo tempo que, quando veicula uma ideia clara de hipótese, possibilidade, se aproxima do modo condicional.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigada a Cafer e englishmania pelo esclarecimento. Interessante a observação de que não se trata só de diferença terminológica.


----------



## guihenning

Eu sempre achei “futuro do pretérito” uma excrescência.


----------



## machadinho

Pode ser uma excrescência. Mas há também de se levar em conta o espanto por parte do aprendiz em ver o condicional em uso não-condicional.


----------



## Mioche

machadinho said:


> Não é condicional. É o *futuro do pretérito.* Até onde sei, não há condicional em português, há?


Tanto quanto sei, não há futuro do pretérito em português... Mas poderia estar enganado eu!


----------



## Mioche

englishmania said:


> É comum também usar o futuro, por exemplo, quando falamos daquilo que poderá ter acontecido num crime, mas não podemos ter a certeza: _ A mulher terá sido .... _


Então, neste caso seria correto dizer: _Paulo Gonçalves *já terá estado inconsciente*_?


----------



## Mioche

englishmania said:


> Do Priberam...


Preciso de estudar isso...


----------



## Carfer

Não, neste caso não faz sentido. Dizer _'já estaria inconsciente_' no momento em que a equipa médica chegou ao local implica que o piloto permaneceu nesse suposto estado de inconsciência até falecer,  já não saiu dele. '_Terá estado inconsciente_', pelo contrário, quer dizer que se supõe que esteve inconsciente durante algum tempo, mas recuperou desse estado. O _'já_' modifica ainda o significado no sentido de que ele terá recuperado da inconsciência mas terá voltado a cair nela.


----------



## machadinho

Mioche said:


> Tanto quanto sei, não há futuro do pretérito em português... Mas poderia estar enganado eu!


Há. E foi precisamente o uso do futuro do pretérito no indicativo, não o modo condicional, o que te causou estranhamento.


----------



## Mioche

machadinho said:


> foi precisamente o uso do futuro do pretérito no indicativo, não o modo condicional


Portanto você quer dizer que, embora as formas verbais sejam idênticas, o condicional e o futuro do pretérito veiculam duas distintes ideias? Desculpe o meu português...


----------



## machadinho

Quero.


----------



## englishmania

Mioche said:


> Preciso de estudar isso...


Na verdade, eu enganei-me na fonte. É do ciberduvidas.pt, claro. (Já não dá para editar agora)
O Priberam é um dicionário e também é útil.


----------



## guihenning

Mioche said:


> veiculam duas distintes ideias?


Veiculam duas ideias distintas?


----------

